# Fundraising ideas/volunteers



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Can anyone help with simple fundraising ideas.. 

Sponsors are a no no.. companies will not sponsor simply because we have the constant.. what about the poor of Egypt never mind the animals. 

Volunteers.. we get plenty of offers but no one turns up. 


ideas, promises, help all gratefully received 

thanks


----------

